# wall scanner shootout: Dewalt v. Milwaukee?



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

The stud finder just isn't cutting it anymore, and I'm thinking it's time for that scanner I've been dreaming about. I would very much appreciate opinions on the merits / relative merits of the two 12v contenders, especially from anyone who's used both. I see references here and there to the Milwaukee Sub Scanner 









and I see that Dewalt has one, the DCT419S1.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

This could be interesting.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That red thing is the biggest piece of garbage I have ever wasted money on. Don't do it.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a red one that I haven't used it a whole lot but it has detected metal studs behind double drywall and wooden studs behind single 5/8" drywall. Testing on shop floor it showed rebar but I didn't hammer up the concrete to see if it was accurate. Took a bit of getting used to first time out.
Can't comment on the yellow.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

99cents said:


> That red thing is the biggest piece of garbage I have ever wasted money on. Don't do it.


So you didn't like it?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> So you didn't like it?


It's been to the repair depot twice. I gave up on it. A stud finder from the dollar store is more reliable.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm still in the dark age of scanners with the deep scan Zircon type.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I have both and the Dewalt one is far superior


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

hmmm, let's see:

A) $420 dollar dewalt scanner

B) $20 dollar hammer and a small nail or nail set


I'll take Door B, Alex.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wildleg said:


> hmmm, let's see:
> 
> A) $420 dollar dewalt scanner
> 
> ...


Sometimes you feel like a hole sometimes you don't! :thumbsup:


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

99cents said:


> That red thing is the biggest piece of garbage I have ever wasted money on. Don't do it.


Real studs like you can't use stud finders. They light up for you, like 
Ivanka for Justin (call me Joe???) Trudeau. 
P&L


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

electricalwiz said:


> I have both and the Dewalt one is far superior


excellent. thx.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

My favorite:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> My favorite:


Low tech!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

zac said:


> My favorite:


With the rare earth magnets on most levels nowadays you can do the same thing. I pretty much just use the level now, rockers don't sink nails or screws to deep, half the time you can see them poking out!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Switched said:


> With the rare earth magnets on most levels nowadays you can do the same thing. I pretty much just use the level now, rockers don't sink nails or screws to deep, half the time you can see them poking out!


I think the CH Hanson is a little better than a nice metal level, because the magnet is stronger in relation to the weight of the tool. 

I came up with an improvised stud finder that works pretty damn well. You take two small rare earth magnets, the little flat ones, and about a foot of fishing line. Sandwich the end of the fishing line between the magnets. Hold the other end of the line and sweep it around the wall, it will stick right to the nail or screw heads. 

The other cheapo tool you have to keep around ... a Hercules Hook. 










This lets you make a tiny hole, if it hit's a stud you're set, if you miss, you can spin it around and see if you're close. If it's a metal stud, you can see which is the open side. 

I haven't found an inexpensive electronic stud finder that's reliable enough to bother with. I would be very hesitant to buy one that doesn't take regular batteries. I haven't tried the better ones. I have heard the Bosch is good at locating pipes and wires but I haven't looked into it. 

If there is something I can afford that's reliable enough to locate rebar and pipes in concrete for safe core drilling, that would be a quick sale. This thing looks promising: 

https://walabot.com/diy 

and it is one more reason iPhones are inferior, if you want a phone that's good for something besides Instagram, get you some Android.


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

I went and searched up the Dewalt after I read 99cent's post saying that the M12 isn't worth it. I found this link that conveniently shows both + Zircon MT6






Just taking a look at the products, the DeWalt shows better quality, and actually tells you what material is behind the wall, not only if it has a stud behind it or not. It also shows if there is electrical around there which will come in handy.


----------

